

How Time Warner Cable Is Making Money Off of Unregistered Domains - rjf1331
http://blog.lawnstarter.com/post/101139554318/how-time-warner-cable-is-making-money-off-of

======
jonifico
Advertisement is getting so much uglier nowadays. Worst part is that instead
of exposing the company and give it good name, it only makes people like us
disgusted at the fact that they're supporting this. Unfortunately, most people
will never find out and maybe even the companies that are being advertised.

------
thrush
What can legally be done to prevent something like this? It's worth noting
that this is not nearly as bad as the kind of stuff that ISPs do in some other
countries...

------
makecheck
The first time I saw this garbage, I reset my DNS to 8.8.8.8 (Google's). That
way the error makes it to the browser and I can correct my typo.

------
stephaniess
It’s normal for squatters to put ads on the domain landing page. I don’t see
what the big deal is.

~~~
rjf1331
The point is that it wasn't a squatter - it was the ISP. Squatters pay for the
right to put ads on domains they owe. The ISP does not.

------
us0r
This is not limited to Time Warner. Verizon does it too.

------
walterbell
What next, ISP-provided 404 pages?

------
UnethicalHacks
this is some rather unethical stuff.

